# 1,3GB Webspace



## Matrixx (2. Juli 2001)

Hi Leutz,

Ich brauche sage únd schreibe 1,3GB Webspace und das auch noch kostenlos !!!!!!

Nun bleiben mir 4 möglichkeiten:
1. eigener Server 
2. 65 Accounts bei Tripod )
3. bezahlen
4. einen anderen Host suchen as ich hiermit versuche

Jetzt wird 100%ig die frage nach dem Warum auftauchen.

Um es kurz zu machen: Ich plane ein wirklich(sehr)großes Download-Archiv.


Kann mir da irgendeiner weiterhelfen??

ps: Ja, ich bin ********!!!


----------



## SunBurner2k (2. Juli 2001)

handelt es sich dabei um *legale* Downloads??? Ich mein, was willst du überhaupt anbieten - 1,3 GB is doch ganz schön viel (fürn DL-Archiv).... whoaaa, 1,3 GB...  

ein eigener Server ist garantiert vieel zu teuer (so mit allem drum und dran halt), bei Tripod werde ich garantiert nichts saugen (viiiiel zu lahm!!!) - bezahlen wäre die wohl lukrativste Methode, aber das wieder reinzukriegen, da wirste bestimmt 100,-- DM (oder 51 Euro - man muss ja fortschrittlich sein!) pro Monat los... viiiiiel Spaß!


----------



## Jarod (3. Juli 2001)

*...*

1. lösung free webspace
----------------------------------------------------------
1.3gb files (nehmen wir mal an du hostest sie auf einem
free webspace anbieter wie z.b. xoom )

die merken das schon wenn ein account massig traffic
produziert! sprich: KICK

du wirst nonstop am fixen der deadlinks sein. (siehe mp3 seiten)
ob das die arbeit wert ist?


2. server mieten
-----------------------------------------------------------
also z.b. mein webspace da habe ich 15gb traffic (aber "nur"
200mb space). nehmen wir mal an du hast deine 1.3gb und ich
denke mal das sind nicht gerade kleine files dann erzeugst
du soviel traffic das EGAL was ist du draufzahlen musst.
ist es das wert?

merke: traffic = keine bannereinblendung = keine kohle! :/
(auch so is bannereinblendung kaum kohle.. hehe )


lohnt der aufwand? nein. oder willst du deine urlaubsbilder
(als riesige bmp's) ablegen?

zur not suchsu dir pub ftpz (uiui jetzt wirds kriminell) und
fxpst dein zeug hin und her. darfst da trotzdem deadlinks
fixen. sprich zeit investieren. hast du soviel zeit und lust?


gruss

:: jarod @ working an neuem design ::



ps. war admin bei ner mp3 seite. ich weiss wovon ich rede


----------



## SunBurner2k (3. Juli 2001)

woallabacha - 1,3GB is reell viel, ich komm da voll nich drauf klar! :{}


----------



## Jarod (3. Juli 2001)

frag mich auch grad was man mit 1.3 machen will.
(divx...mp3... nacktbilder von klon und ttrek? *fg*)


----------



## Interritor (3. Juli 2001)

Hey nix gegen auch aber könnt ihr net lesen?

Was hat Matrix zum schluss geschrieben:

_Jetzt wird 100%ig die frage nach dem Warum auftauchen. _ 
_Um es kurz zu machen: Ich plane ein wirklich(sehr)großes Download-Archiv. _ 

Da werden selbst 1,3 Gb kanpp werden wenn eins richtig großes werden soll und erst mal der Traffik!

Da bleib eigentlich nur Eigenen Server kaufen oder sich ne Standleitung holen (Telekom) oder so und einen eigenen Rechner anschliessen.

Ich weiss ist alles sehr teuer aber wer hat ne bessere Idee?
Bei so einem großen Projekt geht es glaub ich nicht Kostenlos!


----------



## SunBurner2k (3. Juli 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Interritor _
> *Hey nix gegen auch aber könnt ihr net lesen?*



Doch schon, aber wir wundern uns nur, WAS er zum Download anbieten möchte. Ist das denn zuviel verlangt? Sowas weckt doch schon enorm viel interesse!


----------



## Interritor (3. Juli 2001)

axo! ich hab so verstanden das ihr meint wofür!

Ich glaub er will so was wie http://www.dowload.com auf machen....


----------



## RedZack (13. Juli 2001)

noch ein problem...
also entweder du hast einen eindeutigen domainnamen wie download.com oder es heisst promoten was das zeug hält und das (wie sollte es auch anders sein) kostet wieder...


----------

